# My Thrashy Grind Band just put up some Tracks



## ReturnTrip (Feb 24, 2010)

Http://www.myspace.com/Unmennj


i got some other shit but their in my signiture if youre interested
tell me what you think


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 24, 2010)

unmen is some sick shit
ill probably get the communion split, cool band, seeing em soon


----------



## ReturnTrip (Feb 24, 2010)

christianarchy said:


> unmen is some sick shit
> ill probably get the communion split, cool band, seeing em soon



thanks man we're playing with them soon at the rockstar bar with chainsaw to the face and back slider

oh and you can download our shit for free at this blog Nobuenotapes.blogspot.com


----------



## christianarchy (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks for the link
backslider is *really* good too, wish i was around for that show.


----------

